# You can apply here



## Sabrine07

Can anybody help me with the translation of "*You can apply here*"? Thank you.


----------



## OldAvatar

Puteţi aplica aici!
or
Aici puteţi aplica!


----------



## Sabrine07

Thanks, OldAvatar!


----------



## OldAvatar

You're welcome!
Notice that is in a formal style.

Informal:
Poţi aplica aici!


----------



## Sabrine07

OldAvatar said:


> You're welcome!
> Notice that is in a formal style.
> 
> Informal:
> Poţi aplica aici!


Thank you. That's exactly what I need.


----------



## jazyk

Old Avatar, I think she means something like _a să inscrie (pe listă)_ since in the other thread she was offering free Spanish classes.


----------



## Sabrine07

jazyk said:


> Old Avatar, I think she means something like _a să inscrie (pe listă)_ since in the other thread she was offering free Spanish classes.


 I want to say: if somebody is interest (to get Spanish classes) can apply here. 
What's the difference between the two sentences?
I'm sorry but I don't speak Romanian at all.


----------



## OldAvatar

Well! I thought of that too! :|
Recently, Romanian uses _a aplica_ for _to apply_ (for a job, for example).

O aplicaţie presupune o încercare de a deveni membru, existând însă posibilitatea ca acea persoană să fie refuzată din diverse motive. În timp ce printr-o înscriere, persoana respectivă devine membru fără niciun fel de alte probleme! Cel puţin, eu aşa înţeleg! 

@Sabrine: I understand that an application means that someone could be turned down, because he/she wouldn't be competent enough or whatever other reasons would be. Meanwhile, a subscribing is accepted by default without any tests, evaluations, selections etc. Like in English...

So, in case that anyone can subscribe and attend the class, *You can apply here* wouldn't be correct, wouldn't it?

Conclusion:
In case you will evaluate people to see if they would fit in, then go for *Aplicaţi aici! (Apply here)*
If you would accept anyone, without any conditions, then it will be: *Înscrieţi-vă aici! (Subscribe here)
*


----------



## Sabrine07

Thank you very much for explaining.


----------



## Zamolxis

Yep! With English terminology spreading all over, I guess there's no Romanian (except for some farmers maybe) who wouldn't understand what you're referring to when you say "Poţi aplica aici!"

But until 5-10 years ago we used in Romanian only the "You can subscribe here" form, which is "Te poţi înscrie aici!"

"A aplica" was used till recently only with the meaning of "to apply cream, a stamp, bandage, etc (on something)"


----------



## OldAvatar

However, I still see differences between those two terms. See my edit. Or, perhaps, I see too many details where I shouldn't...


----------



## Zamolxis

No, you're correct. I'm just not used with that meaning of "a aplica" because it wasn't used in Romanian before I left the country.

But it's good if it develops into something similar to the English "apply", to make the difference between apply and subscribe.


----------

